
US Patent: Method of swinging on a swing (2000) - slyrus
https://patents.google.com/patent/US6368227B1/en
======
sebastianconcpt
_SUMMARY OF THE INVENTION In accordance with one embodiment of the present
invention, a method is provided for swinging on a swing. The swing comprises a
seat for supporting a user that is suspended between two chains that are hung
from a substantially horizontal tree branch. The method comprises the steps
of: a) positioning a user on the seat; and b) having the user pull alternately
on one chain to induce movement of the user and the swing toward one side, and
then on the other chain to induce movement of the user and the swing toward
the other side, to create side-to-side motion. In another embodiment of the
invention, the swinging method may be practiced independently by the user to
create the side-to-side motion from an initial dead stop. These and other
features of the invention are described in greater detail below._

LOLWAT?

